# Personnaliser "date et heure" sur Lion



## ROG46 (14 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je n'arrive pas à mettre une date complète + l'heure dans la barre des menus ...

Merci de bien vouloir m'aider.


----------



## iClement (14 Novembre 2011)

Dans préférences système > Date et heure > Horloge

Tu as différentes possibilités !


----------



## ROG46 (14 Novembre 2011)

iClement a dit:


> Dans préférences système > Date et heure > Horloge
> 
> Tu as différentes possibilités !



Merci. J'ai essayé à Horloge en "personnalisant", mais en vain. Aucun changement


----------



## iClement (14 Novembre 2011)

Alors là je sais pas quoi dire, moi le changement est immédiat, si je coche ou décoche une case je vois directement le résultat dans la bar de menu.


----------



## ROG46 (15 Novembre 2011)

Un petit up !


----------



## wath68 (15 Novembre 2011)

ROG46 a dit:


> Merci. J'ai essayé à Horloge en "personnalisant", mais en vain. Aucun changement



Hello.

Qu'est-ce que tu appelles "personnaliser" ?


----------



## ROG46 (15 Novembre 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Hello.
> 
> Qu'est-ce que tu appelles "personnaliser" ?



C'est par exemple obtenir : "Mercredi 16 novembre 2011  18: 56: 36"

Ce que j'avais pu faire sur Mac OS 10.5.8.


----------



## wath68 (16 Novembre 2011)

Ha oui, en modifiant le format dans "Langues et Textes".
Il me semble que ce n'est plus possible depuis Snow Leopard.


----------



## Bibuu_ (16 Novembre 2011)

ROG46 a dit:


> C'est par exemple obtenir : "Mercredi 16 novembre 2011  18: 56: 36"



J'ai réussi à obtenir: "mer. 16 nov. 08:51:59".
Ca va pas ça?


----------



## ROG46 (16 Novembre 2011)

Bibuu_ a dit:


> J'ai réussi à obtenir: "mer. 16 nov. 08:51:59".
> Ca va pas ça?



C'est ce que j'ai aussi. Merci.


----------



## Nyrvan (16 Novembre 2011)

Tu peux utiliser iStatMenu pour personnaliser l'affichage de l'heure et la date et il y a beaucoup d'options possibles, tant au niveau de l'affichage que des informations que tu veux afficher. Je crois même qu'il existe encore une version gratuite pour SnowLeopard.


----------

